# Metalocalypse; Doomstar Requiem - A Klok Opera



## Beefbisquit (Nov 10, 2013)

Loving this shit! I love the show Metalocalypse, so it wasn't much of s stretch to love this too! 

The whole thing is done as a musical, no spoken word; some amazing guitar work... and I love the vocals... 

Here's the audio, but you need the visuals too for the complete experience.... 

[video=youtube_share;WHq_UsUF3v8]http://youtu.be/WHq_UsUF3v8[/video]

18:23 is one of my favorite parts, it leads into 'The duel' between two guitarists.... so epic...


For the torrent of the movie;

http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/9111253


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;gBYQAR8fG1w]http://youtu.be/gBYQAR8fG1w[/video]

Short clip...


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thats awesome!!! Is it a fan fiction or made by the original people???


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 10, 2013)

Made by the original group, and Brandon Small the creator, does all the voices except Toki....


----------



## chewberto (Nov 10, 2013)

I love this show, however opera shows are hard for me to get into! I have it on the DVR but have yet to find the right moment


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 10, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I love this show, however opera shows are hard for me to get into! I have it on the DVR but have yet to find the right moment


It's metal, and violent. All good things.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pfYvOqQDESI]http://youtu.be/pfYvOqQDESI[/video]

CRYSTAL METH!! lol


----------

